Ask HN: What chair do you use? - i_am_good
======
madamelic
Currently I am using a cheapo Office Max chair I bought a few years ago
(~$100)

I am looking at replacing it with an Autonomous.ai ErgoChair2 [1] within the
next few weeks.

I work from home so buying a $1k+ chair isn't really feasible. For context, I
am in my late 20's without major back problems so "cheaping out" is still a
reasonable thing to do.

[1]: [https://www.autonomous.ai/office-chairs/ergonomic-
chair](https://www.autonomous.ai/office-chairs/ergonomic-chair)

------
brudgers
Ikea Poang with footstool. Laptop in lap. No desk. Mitigates pretty much all
the ergonomics issues I've encountered over years of sitting at computers.

I think it works for me because of how easily I can redistribute my weight,
adjust typing position, screen distance and angle, etc. Of course it also
works because the high degree of control I have over my work environment. A
luxury, no doubt.

------
grzm
3 months ago, 74 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20460559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20460559)

4 months ago, 137 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20371095](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20371095)

------
ppcdeveloper
Herman Miller Celle and SteelCase Leap (in storage). Just learned about the
Celle and it's perfect. I recommend both if you have sciatica. You should be
able to get both used and in really good condition.

------
WaltPurvis
Steelcase Leap. It is _phenomenally_ better than any other chair I've ever
had. (I sit in this chair _wayyyyyy_ too many hours per day and the Leap has
kept me uncrippled.)

------
cs702
I've had a good experience with the Aeron and Mirra 2 chairs by Herman Miller.
Currently using both, as I work out of two different offices.

Both are pricey, but IMHO worth it.

------
chelmzy
Herman Miller Aeron at home. Whatever they give me at work.

------
Slaul
I have a Herman Miller SAYL chairs and I hate it.

I have a $100 Amazon Basics Office Chair at home and its FAR more comfortable.

------
bevan
I've occasionally been using an exercise ball. Best part is stretching on it
during breaks.

Thanks - VZfgbRX9

------
tonyedgecombe
Herman Miller Aeron, one of the better investments I've made.

------
muzani
IKEA Malkolm. Seems like the best cost-effectiveness balance.

------
sebastianconcpt
I use a Herman Miller Mirra 2. It's fantastic.

------
jgrahamc
I don't have a chair at work. I stand up.

------
rbtbar
Herman Miller Embody Chair

